# Going to First Train Show, What to Look For



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

There is a train show coming up in March. This will be the first one I have attended. (just as a person looking at things) I am super excited about it. (since I'm posting this a month and a half ahead of time)

I am going to get back into trains with an N scale. I had a very basic HO scale before, but all I knew was to plug it in and turn the knob to make it go.

Any suggestions about what to look for when I do go? Anything to beware of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Best advice*

I would suggest looking for a good addiction therapist. This hobby is relentless!

Just keep your eyes open (and your wallet closed!) until you've walked most of the room. Talk to as many peoples - dealers and shoppers as well - as you can, and feel free to bargain. Also be sure to look in the boxes under the tables. Some dealers have (one man's) treasures stashed away under there.

Have fun. Oh and have a budget!

~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd suggest getting in early if you're in the buying mood 

Edit.
Get an idea of what you think you want to model. Era, roadnames, types of rolling stock, etc.. 
Probably doing a bit of research before hand would help. 
Trawl ebays current and completed auctions. 
Know the pricepoint of a few things.

Cheers


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Get there early and look for the guys that are getting out of the hobby and selling off all of there own stuff. some times you get a better deal then with the guys that do the shows for a living.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Per my prior two-cents ...



tjcruiser said:


> TJ's general train show advice ...
> 
> 1. Have a budget for some pre-determined "must have items".
> 2. Have an additional budget for some "fun find" items.
> ...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Since you still have well over a month before the show, I would recommend checking out ebay to get an idea of what items you're looking at are going for pricewise. You can search an item, and at the top under the search bar is an option for sold listings. That will tell you what people have been paying, rather than what a seller might be asking.

Shows are a lot of fun, I've gotten much of my collection from them. Some have test tracks for new locomotive purchases. If a seller is willing, you may want to test before you buy. I joined my club a couple years ago, so I always have the layout to test my O gauge stuff on now. Don't be afraid to talk a dealer down on prices. My brother recently picked up a $500+ steam engine for $240 because he asked for a better price (of course the seller didn't realize what it was and was only asking $300 to begin with). Definitely walk around and look before making a decision. Unless it's a rare thing that you really want, I have found that I can find the same item cheaper at a different table.

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

My thought, for what it is worth........talk with the vendors and those that have taken time to display their layout. One can learn a lot. It would further suggest that one stay away from those that claim to know everything these is about model railroading....they can be noticed as those that seem to be negative on everything (I can buy that at so & so for a lesser price or why did you do that on your layout?)


----------



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't even think about creating a budget for myself. Duh. But I'm guessing you all learned from personal experience and when you went home to your spouse, they were a little upset at what you spent. 

tjcruiser,
Could I borrow your list and apply it for flea markets, craft shows, etc. for my business' blog? I never thought about taking notes, but that would be a really good idea for myself since I have a extremely horrible memory.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...and don't forget to look UNDER the tables, where all the best deals lurk...:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> Per my prior two-cents ...


TJ has a great list of To Do's at a show...remember to jot down prices and pit one hobby shop against another...be thick skinned cuz sometimes these guys can be a bit persnickity, also if you see something that really catches your eye, talk it up with the vendor and maybe they will throw you a bone...it works now and then...more now is what your looking for....besides FUN!!:laugh::thumbsup: Have fun and good luck!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maf,

Have at it! List is my two-cents, for all to share.

Shay has a great point, too. I've found some of my best restoration projects in the dollar junk bins/boxes UNDER the display tables!

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

for me my best find was someone just walking around with an HO car I wanted, they had and I offered $10 for it and ended up getting it for free as they really didn't want to wait for me to run to the bank (10 min drive each way at least) and get the money then return, so I got a great score IMO that way  but yes my greatest finds usually the $1 bins under the tables....usually...


----------



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for you suggestions!


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

5. But if you spot something that you really, really want, grab it on the 1st pass ... there's always a chance that someone will nab it if you don't.

This happened to me last Saturday at my first train show, I walked away for less than 5 mins trying to make up my mind. When I walked back over to get it someone had done made up my mind for me !


----------



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

Only a couple weeks away! Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I know the OP is getting into N, but the big thing for me on shopping engines on eBay and train shows has been identifying trains at a glance and their inherent value:

Atlas vintage Kato
Atlas vintage Roco
Atlas Trainman
Atlas Classic
Atlas Master
Atlas Silver
Atlas Gold
Athearn classics -- Blue Box, Yellow Box, RTR
Athearn modern -- Genesis and RTR
Bowser
Lifelike/Proto 2000
and knowing which engines/gearing are quiet enough to be a good fit for sound (if you are intending to do sound at some point in the future). Picking up an engine and knowing what it's worth is a skill I am working on as fast as humanely possible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nobody mentioned yet...take cash...most if not all of the
vendors do not take credit cards...

Big attendance at the train show in Jacksonville yesterday...
did grab a set of 4 silver side Santa Fe passenger for 15.00.
Parentage unknown...trucks screwed on from INSIDE the cars...
anyone know who made them?

Don


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Like Don said, take cash, and I'll add this: If you're making an offer on something less than the marked price, have exact change in hand and show it to the vendor while making the offer. When it's easier to take the money than say no, many people will take the money.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Went to my first show a couple weeks ago. Thoroughly enjoyed it, picked up some rolling stock, learned about a couple train clubs in the area. Hell, my wife even bought a boxcar (yes it was Winnie the Pooh, but it was good to grt her involved). Will be going back for sure (this ones held each month), especially since I was pressed for time and didn't notice the other 2 rooms of vendors til we were on the way out. Definitely gotta remember cash, because not only do most vendors only accept cash it would seem most venues won't have ATM machines.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the cash.

Remember, credit card payments cost vendors money ... 2% or 3% or something like that.

Cash helps to "sweeten the deal", so to speak!

TJ


----------



## mafokken (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Wow was the train show way overwhelming. Next time I think I'll go first without my kids and then bring them along on the following day.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha ha ... I know that drill ..

If I'm up for casual fun, i bring the kids. If I'm really in the hunt for some things, I go solo, especially at the bigger shows with lots of ground to cover.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Bring a smartphone so you can double check to see if the price is really a good deal. 
-Art


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

mafokken said:


> Thanks again for all the suggestions. Wow was the train show way overwhelming. Next time I think I'll go first without my kids and then bring them along on the following day.


solid advice.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

Lots of good advice in this thread. I've been known to scout out a show on my own in the morning, then bring my kids back in the afternoon. That way, I can look at what I want to look at, and then I know which vendors have the kind of stuff my kids will like, since they're both still very young and into Thomas.


----------

